# Race Timer app for iphone



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

Can anyone recommend an iphone app they have been using for racing? I mainly use an app for timing the start. I have been using iTicTac, which has been great. However unfortunately I see that is has not been upgraded to 64bit so as soon as I upgrade to iOS 11 it will stop working.

Free would be nice, however happy to pay for a decent app. 

Anyone have experience with iRegatta?

Thanks, Ilenart


----------



## rwatmanarci (Jul 8, 2019)

My friend was using iRegatta and as he said it's not bad.


----------



## bshock (Dec 11, 2012)

I use Race Master. It works on my Apple Watch too, which is nice.


----------

